# screen paint



## LarryMcCully (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello everybody, i am going to build a large flat construction screen using muslin cloth as the fabric. What is a good economic paint that i can use to paint the screen with?

Thanks, 
Larry


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 26, 2009)

Possibly may not meet your definition of "economic" but if you're going to the trouble of building your own screen, it doesn't seem prudent to skimp on the most important aspect.

From http://www.goosystems.com/screengoo/ :

> Screen Goo is a specially formatted, highly reflective acrylic paint, designed specifically for the video projection industry. Screen Goo acrylic paint allows one to transform any smooth paintable surface into a high performance projection screen.


Also available from RoseBrand.com: Theatrical fabrics, stage curtains, backdrops, hardware and accessories.

Moving this thread to the *Multimedia, Projection, and Show Control* forum.


----------



## museav (Oct 26, 2009)

LarryMcCully said:


> Hello everybody, i am going to build a large flat construction screen using muslin cloth as the fabric. What is a good economic paint that i can use to paint the screen with?


"Construction" screen or projection screen?


----------

